# B&M Shifter Good Or Bad



## lightspeed (Feb 21, 2009)

I Just Bought A 2005 GTO With 5K Miles On It So Far I Like It But Not The Shifter,,Just Ordered A B&M What Do You Guys Think ,,Any Other Mods To Do ????? Thanks John:cheers:cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

lightspeed said:


> I Just Bought A 2005 GTO With 5K Miles On It So Far I Like It But Not The Shifter,,Just Ordered A B&M What Do You Guys Think ,,Any Other Mods To Do ????? Thanks John:cheers:cheers


 there have been many years of experience with the GTO and B&M and altho not all have had the same experience most have not been good. seeing as you already sprung for it use the extra springs they provide as an option. also make sure you loc-tite any bolts. good nest mod would be headers and tune


----------



## lightspeed (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks For The Reply I Can Return The Shifter Is There A Better One I Can Buy??? And Where Thanks John


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Have had the B&M on my 04 for 50,000 miles. Love it. Use Permanent RED locktite on everything.


----------



## lightspeed (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks,,,, John:cheersarty:


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

lightspeed said:


> Thanks For The Reply I Can Return The Shifter Is There A Better One I Can Buy??? And Where Thanks John


Alot of people use the GMM Rip Shifter.I still have the stocker.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> Have had the B&M on my 04 for 50,000 miles. Love it. Use Permanent RED locktite on everything.


i did say some have had good luck. there have been many that haven't. it's all about the odds. the problem is that there have been more issues with the B&M (breakage and leaking) and the Hurst (going limp) than the others. the B&M also only replaces part of the shifter. it also depends on how you drive the car and how hard you shift. the B&M and Hurst are the bottom end shifters. GMM Ripshifter and Billet are the top end. my advise would be to try the GMM or Billet in another car. the GMM has the slickest 2-3 shift and the Billet the shortest throws if that's your thing...or take your chances


----------



## lightspeed (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks For The Replys Guys :agree:agree


----------



## mitch357mm (Nov 25, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> Alot of people use the GMM Rip Shifter.I still have the stocker.



I am leaning to a GMM Rip Shifter (street version) and a LSS (Lou's Short Stick) which angles the shifter towards you slightly.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

mitch357mm said:


> I am leaning to a GMM Rip Shifter (street version) and a LSS (Lou's Short Stick) which angles the shifter towards you slightly.


IMHO probably the best option


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

What is the difference between the GMM street shifter and race shifter?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

mitch357mm said:


> I am leaning to a GMM Rip Shifter (street version) and a LSS (Lou's Short Stick) which angles the shifter towards you slightly.


I've got an LSS and it was awesome when new. Super smooth shifts. Now it's a bit rough going into gears, but that might be somehow my fault. On another note, the shifter is extremely comfortable to grip and hang onto, and its shorter design looks awesome.

Neutral


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ROBSGTO said:


> What is the difference between the GMM street shifter and race shifter?


the handle. the race is a solid one piece handle that bolts right to the shifter










the street has a short piece that attaches to the shifter and then the stock, rubber isolated handle (or the Lou's) gets bolted to it. some have had issues with noise with the race. that might be due to either characteristics or the individual trannies or installation differences. my GMM race is perfect


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> the handle. the race is a solid one piece handle that bolts right to the shifter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,pm sent.


----------



## lightspeed (Feb 21, 2009)

Where Can I Pick Up A GMM Race Shifter???? That Looks Like The Deal,I Will Return The B&M I Bought


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

lightspeed said:


> Where Can I Pick Up A GMM Race Shifter???? That Looks Like The Deal,I Will Return The B&M I Bought


Speed Inc carries them


----------



## lightspeed (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Just sent the B&M Back And Ordered The GMM


----------



## 06GOATMAN (Oct 24, 2008)

I know I am late to the game here, but I just had the B&M shifter installed on my 2006 GTO and I love it so far. Although, I have only driven it for about 20 miles or so. It is far far better than the stocker. I can only imagine the GMM must be amazing. I wasn't willing to drop that kind of dough and have been relatively impressed with other B&M reviews/parts. Just my two cents.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

I have the GMM in my car, it was the first mod that i did, and by far the best thing i ever did to the car.

I should also mention the Billet pro shifter, while it's not my choice it's very well built, and offers much shorter throws, but in my opinion to short.

both are good, the B&M, not so much, i've taken a number of them out, to replace them with something else, and i've taken a number of calls from people that have broken the B&M


----------



## 06GOATMAN (Oct 24, 2008)

Uh oh, this doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling..... I will keep everyone posted if I have any issues with the B&M. So far, I love it.


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

put the GMM street im my 06' bout 2 weeks ago. absolulty love it. so smooth an crisp. and most important no guessin going to 3rd. push it up an its there. highly recommend it to u guys w/ m6's


----------

